# lost my lba48 looking for pm



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

lost my lba48 iso looking for pm

regards,

Graham


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lofirabbi said:


> lost my lba48 iso looking for pm
> 
> regards,
> 
> Graham


Are you looking for

ptvlba48-4.04.iso

or

ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso

or something else I don't have?


----------



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for inquiring which iso I need. I figured I'd run by you that I'm trying to use a 240 S2 with 9.3.2 as a DVR to run a 480p CCTV surveillence camera. I have no intent to use the tivo for tv purposes, just to record from a RCA input. However, the unit is not a lifetime model. I figured out using lba48 to update the kernel isn't going to help. Do you know of any image files (240,140) for a 160gb drive that would enable me to do this? Thanks for your contribution to the tivo forum.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lofirabbi said:


> Thanks for inquiring which iso I need. I figured I'd run by you that I'm trying to use a 240 S2 with 9.3.2 as a DVR to run a 480p CCTV surveillence camera. I have no intent to use the tivo for tv purposes, just to record from a RCA input. However, the unit is not a lifetime model. I figured out using lba48 to update the kernel isn't going to help. Do you know of any image files (240,140) for a 160gb drive that would enable me to do this? Thanks for your contribution to the tivo forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Graham


I think it's only the S1s that needed

copykern

run to allow them to use drives bigger than 128GB or 137GB or whatever that limit was.

But that's drive size limitation, not "what you can do if the TiVo isn't subscribed" limitation.

And I think that it was only some of the earlier versions of the Series 1 that could manually record without a sub. Something to do with manufacture date and which version of the software it originally shipped with regardless of to which version it was updated later.


----------



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

Aside from replacing the PROM, since the community started modifying over ten years ago has there been any enhancement or upgrade capable of forcing a S2 to record? and if so could you pm me the location of any images or files that could help me turn my 240xx40 into anything?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lofirabbi said:


> Aside from replacing the PROM, since the community started modifying over ten years ago has there been any enhancement or upgrade capable of forcing a S2 to record? and if so could you pm me the location of any images or files that could help me turn my 240xx40 into anything?


I thought PROM replacement was strictly a Series 3 thing.

And geared more toward keeping recordings from being tied to that specific TiVo and/or keeping the cable company from being able to slap the CCI anti-copy bit on them.

You can look around over at deal database dot com (If I write it the usual way it gets turned into a bunch of *'s)

That's where they talk about stuff like that that's off limits around here.

Paying for a TiVo subscription not only pays for the guide data but also for the license to use the proprietary TiVo software so what you're talking about here is something that's not really allowed to be discussed here, any more than how to get cable or satellite TV without paying for it is.

Check Craigslist in your area and see if you can't find a good deal on a lifetimed S1 or S2 and then lie to it about having a cable box or satellite receiver to activate the line inputs -- you need to have an active video source connected to it when you do that.


----------



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

well if you don't have ptvlba48-4.04.iso i guess i probably wouldn't figure it out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lofirabbi said:


> well if you don't have ptvlba48-4.04.iso i guess i probably wouldn't figure it out.


You've got PM


----------



## Rcgraves (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I use Winmfs to restore a series one image


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rcgraves said:


> Can I use Winmfs to restore a series one image


See

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10569497#post10569497


----------



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

Thanks alot unitron.

When I execute the zipper to patch my 240x it requires
vmlinux-series2-7.2.2-oth.k1-01-2.px
and will not continue without it

i am running 9.3.2 from the 240 image posted on this site.

if you have the kernel i'd greatly appreciate it

thank you


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lofirabbi said:


> Thanks alot unitron.
> 
> When I execute the zipper to patch my 240x it requires
> vmlinux-series2-7.2.2-oth.k1-01-2.px
> ...


I think I vaguely understand

"When I execute the zipper to patch my 240x it requires
vmlinux-series2-7.2.2-oth.k1-01-2.px..."

and I do mean vaguely--it's not anything I've ever done myself. The only TiVo operating system software hacking or re-writing I've ever done was running copykern on S1 drives to patch the kernel so it would work with drives over 137GB, and that was just following menu choices that someone else created.

All I've got for S2s are backup truncated images made with WinMFS or the MFS Live cd, and I'm pretty sure they were all already up to 9-point-something when I made them.

If you're trying to do what I think you are, you'll probably have better luck over at DDB


----------

